# Help me choose my logo...



## crystal_lynn (Mar 18, 2008)

My original plan was to have a tulip, but after the first I went a different direction.  Which one do you like?  Oh also, the gray background is just for viewing it is not part of the logo.


----------



## molsen (Mar 18, 2008)

i like #2.  there is an appropriate amount of contrast between all of the elements without anything looking tacky or low-grade.  also, the fonts are all pretty easy to read.

the "Y" in crystal comes a little close to the E below it though


----------



## Yahoozy (Mar 18, 2008)

i like #3
the signature isnt as pronounced and flows better with the rest i think


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 18, 2008)

molsen said:


> i like #2.  there is an appropriate amount of contrast between all of the elements without anything looking tacky or low-grade.  also, the fonts are all pretty easy to read.
> 
> the "Y" in crystal comes a little close to the E below it though



Agreed, the y seems to be toughing the e


----------



## 68Whiskey (Mar 18, 2008)

I like 3 as well. I just like the font overall.


----------



## Renair (Mar 18, 2008)

They all look fine to me, but I would leave the full stop out, its your slogan rather then a sentence so its not needed.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually....  I think the first one sans the flower is the way to go.

It would reproduce well in one-color too.

-Pete


----------



## PNA (Mar 18, 2008)

If you decide on any of the above, remove the period.

And here's another thought. Somewhat plain and simple, to the point.

Goood luck!


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 18, 2008)

PNA said:


> If you decide on any of the above, remove the period.




That's not a period, it's a ®.


----------



## dbruce (Mar 18, 2008)

I like #3. Have you tried 'Photojornalisim of you life' in the same font you did 'Crystal Lynn' in? I think it would tie them together well.


----------



## PNA (Mar 18, 2008)

Christie Photo said:


> That's not a period, it's a ®.


 
I stand corrected......


----------



## quickshot (Mar 18, 2008)

molsen said:


> i like #2. there is an appropriate amount of contrast between all of the elements without anything looking tacky or low-grade. also, the fonts are all pretty easy to read.
> 
> the "Y" in crystal comes a little close to the E below it though


 

X2


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 18, 2008)

The y to close to the e is an easy fix...What if I went with #1 w/o the flower but add a smaller fourish?


----------



## Harmony (Mar 26, 2008)

I like the fluorish idea, and I like 1 best, without the slogan.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 26, 2008)

#3, personally. I don't like the tulip... I think it looks too much like clip art. JMO. The flourish looks more professional.  Good luck choosing!


----------



## JIP (Mar 26, 2008)

I like the ones withot the flower but I am not too excited abpout the slogan.


----------



## Jon0807 (Mar 26, 2008)

I like #2 and #3 but if I were to choose between the two I'd choose #3.  I too thought that was a big fat period at the end...maybe make it more clear that it's a ®


----------



## Sim (Mar 26, 2008)

I like #2 the best, but I too think you could drop the slogan without losing much.  You already mention the word "life" in "Life Photography".  No need to use it twice.

If you have your heart set on including a slogan, I'd suggest making it white instead of black so it's not competing with your name.


----------



## ahphotography (Mar 26, 2008)

I like #1. It's fun & classy. I don't think you can go wrong with fun and classy.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Mar 26, 2008)

I prefer #3. It's not too bold, and just "works" in my mind. Just perhaps make the "Y" a bit higher, and either make the (r) symbol look less like a period, or relocate it to above the logo and make it look less like a period.


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 26, 2008)

I vote for the third.


----------



## sgbphotography (Mar 27, 2008)

Definitely use #3
#1 seems unbalanced
#2, the font is too thick
#4, I just don't like the font


----------



## onedayillknowbetter (Mar 27, 2008)

I really like #1 without the flower as well.  The script with the serif font really contrast each other well.  It seems a little unbalanced with the flower and "photography" written on the same side, so I would lose the flower and maybe even increase the character spacing in that word so it stretches across the length of your name.

My web designer showed me that simplicity is one of the most useful approaches when building a website, and I have to agree.


----------



## One Sister (Mar 31, 2008)

The first logo, without the tag line is simple and recognizable and that is what you want in a logo.  

Some marketing genius (actually Scott Bournes online course in Photography as a Business on lynda.com) have suggested that photographers should use certain words in their advertising.  Words that are specific to selling photography.  They are:  Good Taste, Beauty, Attraction, Family, Well Being, Community Stature, Romance, Rest, Eternity, Security, Peace, Memories and Storytelling.  

Your single tulip (I guess it's a tulip) may elicit the feelings that you will want.  Use that one or come up with another, but I like the number one logo the best of your samples.


----------

